# The eyes of the crab，a new totem of slingshot !



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

It is said that an amateur of shlingshot in Beijing designed a pattern for metal slingshot about two years ago.It looks like eyes of the crab,very cool.Now, it is more and more popular ,many producers put it on shlingshots.Here show you some good works~


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

right one on the last pic :wub:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi GZK do u sell this ?

cheers


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

leon13 said:


> Hi GZK do u sell this ?
> 
> cheers


If you like, I can help you to purchase and mail~


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Made by bei　jing　lao　liou　???

Is this made by Beijing old Liou?


----------



## Dead Bunny (Nov 14, 2013)

nice


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I like them too.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I am in love!!! Very nice!


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

erlkonig said:


> Made by bei　jing　lao　liou　???[/size]
> 
> Is this made by Beijing old Liou?[/size]


具体是谁设计的螃蟹眼图案至今争议不断，呵呵，中国弹弓是没有专利概念的，你懂的


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I love Can Opener's and Duka's choises.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I really like the shiny flatband shooters, the eyes would be the second reason to want one of that shooters, great work !


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice slingshots. Are they stainless steel? Do you have a web site with prices?


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Impressive


----------

